# Rating System SUCKS



## year2016 (Jan 17, 2016)

Who agree that Uber Rating System is FAR from being accurate and fair. As Uber Select Driver we have to maintain a 4.7 rating . Many Riders rate carelessly, or think 4 stars is great, while if most rate 4 stars you would be deactivated in no times. The biggest issue with the rating system is that the rider is NOT only rating their ride experience or the cleanliness of the car. Here are few examples where a rider can low rate you:
1- your skin color
2- your music that you play
3- the smell of your perfume
4- your political views
5- your religion
6- your background
7- If you refuse to answer personal questions, such as where you from, where do you live, who you gona vote for, do you believe in jesus, what do you believe in,...etc
8- if you do answer their personal question and they dont like the answer
9- if you talk to them being nice to be social and they dont like it.
10- if you dont talk to them and they dont like it
11- if you refuse nicely to stop by Mcdonalds at 3 A.M in the morning
12- if you Tell them that they CAN NOT have alcohol in the car after you realize one of your riders have a cocktail when you start the trip.
13- If they wanna smoke during the ride and you tell them nicely that they cant
14- if they requested uberSelect thinking its an uberX which happens ALOT due to the poor explanation on the uber app about the differences.
14- if they dont like their fare and think its higher than what they expected, which happen ALOT
and the list goes on and on and on

i have never had a single incident on a personal level with ANY rider , and been always nice to the extreme, yet i see my rating going down and down and down for no reason other than i deal mostly with drunk riders as i drive at night. on a surge rating is always way down.

i do not believe in their rating system, and have 19 other drivers that are just about FULL of the this poor rating system. I do not believe that the rider should be able to rate the driver, specially DRUNK riders. Drunk riders already have poor judgments and thats why they are using Uber. How can you let a DRUNK rider Rate you who got a poor judgment first of all? I believe the rider should be able to report any issue with the ride,should they encounter one . After the trip ends, instead of having stars to rate, they should have a question, was your ride pleasant? yes or no. if yes they would have a small menu of issues to report and have uber investigate. Rating System in its current status is not fair and does encourage racial profiling as the rider is not only rating the ride experience. what do you guys think


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

More than 80% of trips are rated 5 stars.

Of the 20% of trips with less than 5 star ratings, about eight out of ten of those (16% total) are rated low because of poor navigation or city knowledge.

Most of the remaining 4% are rated low for a) bad driver attitude, b) poor driving or c) a dirty or cheap car.

That leaves about 1% or less for all those other problems you mention.


----------



## James Lee (Nov 10, 2015)

year2016 said:


> Who agree that Uber Rating System is FAR from being accurate and fair. As Uber Select Driver we have to maintain a 4.7 rating . Many Riders rate carelessly, or think 4 stars is great, while if most rate 4 stars you would be deactivated in no times. The biggest issue with the rating system is that the rider is NOT only rating their ride experience or the cleanliness of the car. Here are few examples where a rider can low rate you:
> 1- your skin color
> 2- your music that you play
> 3- the smell of your perfume
> ...


Have maintained over 4.91 rating with over 700 trips. Don't complain about the system. If you have lower rating than 4.8, you def have problem or just socially awkward


----------



## tallnfla (Oct 13, 2014)

Well I drive most surge rides and ppl get pissed when they see there bill. But what can you do? Keep it moving I guess. I'm 4.6 now with over almost 1200 rides


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

notfair said:


> Agree 100% with year 2016.


So with all these riders handing out all these arbitrary and unfair ratings, how is it that the average driver's rating is 4.8? That's a 96%.


----------



## coomassie (Jan 16, 2016)

Chiming in here as a new UP member. I've been driving for 200 trips now, just this past week, and have to say that the soon-to-be-old ratings system does leave you feeling powerless against the world, against math, against alcohol, you name it.

A top rating of only 5 when you must maintain a 4.6 average is just one the cruel things of the arithmetic world. I currently have a 4.80 rating according to the partner app. It dove down from a 4.92 starting the weekend before Christmas and while I could moan about passengers and perhaps some goofs that I must have made it bothers me. I had a tally of 104 5-star ratings out of 110 rated trips (6 non-5) before that weekend. Before I knew it I was at a 4.74 with 115 5-stars out of 129 ratings (14 non-5). I *know* I was not doing anything differently. I even stepped up my game what with the holidays, but without subjecting my passengers to faux holiday crap. I have gotten back to a run of 5's based on the the ratings count in the app but I'm coming to accept fate. I'm still working on getting a life and not worrying like a helicopter parent with a 7th grader. ;-)

I hope the new rating procedure does something about the disadvantage drivers have in terms of the ratings timing. We have to rate the passenger when we drop them off before we can move on to providing the next ride. As an aside, that whole getting pinged for your next ride before your current passengers are dropped off is unsettling, especially when a passenger notices it and wonders just what you're doing when you're supposed to be driving them - no chance to assess the risk of driving for a poorly rated passenger for example. Anyway, I always make a point of showing them that I have terminated the ride but I nonchalantly never let passengers see me rating them if they did not deserve 5 stars. If the passenger and I have had a fun ride/conversation I enjoy letting them know that they get 5 stars.

But what about those times when I'm not in the mood to give a 5-star rating? I drive lots of passengers around and I'm not able to figure out who gave me a non 5-star rating. Passengers, on the other hand, if they happen to care at all about their rating, can make a very good guess as to who may have rated them a particular way. They probably have taken many fewer rides than we drivers have given, especially that particular day. And because they do not have to rate us right away (and can even change their rating?) therein lies the problem I'm wondering about.
*
They can think back on the experience before they rate us.* Perhaps lament that damn surge making it so expensive. Remember or misremember whatever else comes to mind, especially if they are now sober. And take it out on the driver if they do so please. That dismal arithmetic reality for drivers' ratings hits riders much harder since they're not likely to have hundreds of rides. They can see their rating drop right away from even a 4-star rating if they perchance to look. And get their revenge.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

coomassie said:


> Chiming in here as a new UP member. I've been driving for 200 trips now, just this past week, and have to say that the soon-to-be-old ratings system does leave you feeling powerless against the world, against math, against alcohol, you name it.
> 
> A top rating of only 5 when you must maintain a 4.6 average is just one the cruel things of the arithmetic world. I currently have a 4.80 rating according to the partner app. It dove down from a 4.92 starting the weekend before Christmas and while I could moan about passengers and perhaps some goofs that I must have made it bothers me. I had a tally of 104 5-star ratings out of 110 rated trips (6 non-5) before that weekend. Before I knew it I was at a 4.74 with 115 5-stars out of 129 ratings (14 non-5). I *know* I was not doing anything differently. I even stepped up my game what with the holidays, but without subjecting my passengers to faux holiday crap. I have gotten back to a run of 5's based on the the ratings count in the app but I'm coming to accept fate. I'm still working on getting a life and not worrying like a helicopter parent with a 7th grader. ;-)
> 
> ...


All you have to do is stay out of the bottom 5 or 10% and you're gold.


----------



## s martinez (Jan 21, 2016)

The driver and rider rating of Uber is a way of making people think that they're getting rewarded for doing "good" service while playing a role. People get so enthralled by the 5-star rating that Uber sets which really has no solid basis except on how the rider or driver feels at that moment. Why get a low rating for not playing Lady Gaga? Or not having the right car scent? Totally unfair and biased. As long as the driver gets the rider to his destination safely and shows proper respect for each other, that's worth 5 stars right there. Hey Uber, why would the driver or rider do cartwheels for you?! NO stars for you, Uber!!!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

year2016 said:


> Who agree that Uber Rating System is FAR from being accurate and fair. As Uber Select Driver we have to maintain a 4.7 rating . Many Riders rate carelessly, or think 4 stars is great, while if most rate 4 stars you would be deactivated in no times. The biggest issue with the rating system is that the rider is NOT only rating their ride experience or the cleanliness of the car. Here are few examples where a rider can low rate you:
> 1- your skin color
> 2- your music that you play
> 3- the smell of your perfume
> ...


There are a very tiny minority on here that think the ratings are anything close to fair. Everyone else knows the deal.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

year2016 said:


> what do you guys think


If the money was better I might actually care about the subject. But at this point, nah. Last thing on my mind.

I think the government should pass a law against rating people who work for less than minimum wage as financially repressive discrimination. Call it bullying for a more pc term.

Allowing public popularity contests to play a role in the work arena in such a BRAZEN fashion really should be outlawed by the government.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Coachman said:


> More than 80% of trips are rated 5 stars.
> 
> Of the 20% of trips with less than 5 star ratings, about eight out of ten of those (16% total) are rated low because of poor navigation or city knowledge.
> 
> ...


I don't believe this for one second. Most of my ratings that are under 5 stars come from surge fares. The higher the ratio of surge to normal fares I have, the worse my rating is. When Uber finally deactivates me I won't lose a wink of sleep.


----------



## ajimenez0 (Dec 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> More than 80% of trips are rated 5 stars.
> 
> Of the 20% of trips with less than 5 star ratings, about eight out of ten of those (16% total) are rated low because of poor navigation or city knowledge.
> 
> ...


Last week I picked up a lady from Newport Beach that was going to John Wayne Airport and she said to me, with a straight face, that she "wished Uber would hire more white people'. Now, you tell me if this woman gave me 5 stars.

I'd be very interested in seeing where did you get those numbers from, as I believe they don't fit reality.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

coomassie said:


> I hope the new rating procedure does something about the disadvantage drivers have in terms of the ratings timing.


What new rating system?


----------



## coomassie (Jan 16, 2016)

They're experimenting in some markets with an emoji or thumbs up/down type system.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

year2016 said:


> Who agree that Uber Rating System is FAR from being accurate and fair. As Uber Select Driver we have to maintain a 4.7 rating . Many Riders rate carelessly, or think 4 stars is great, while if most rate 4 stars you would be deactivated in no times. The biggest issue with the rating system is that the rider is NOT only rating their ride experience or the cleanliness of the car. Here are few examples where a rider can low rate you:
> 1- your skin color
> 2- your music that you play
> 3- the smell of your perfume
> ...


Rating system? What rating system? LOL.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ajimenez0 said:


> I'd be very interested in seeing where did you get those numbers from, as I believe they don't fit reality.


The average driver rating is about a 4.8. That means, as a minimum, that 4 out of 5 trips are rated 5 stars. The actual number must be higher. It's probably 5 out of 6 trips. The idea that drivers are willy nilly getting their stars dinged for all the reasons listed in the OP is just nonsense. That's not to say it never happens. It's just out of the ordinary. Most of the time you get dinged you probably deserve it. All of us will get dinged unfairly on occasion. But most riders leave 5 stars most of the time.

That's reality.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

I have a 4.9 rating with close to a 1000 trips. So I don't really need to be concerned about ratings. But on Sunday I drove 12 trips. 11 5-stars and one 1-star - WTF - for no reason whatsoever, I don't even know who it was. This put my day's rating at 4.67 - below average. Yes, 11 5- stars but one complete ******bag's psychotic whimsy puts me BELOW AVERAGE. The end result - one angry bitter driver primed to cancel at the slightest provocation, play hide and seek at the pin, game the system, cheat, swindle and screw over the passenger, not give a toss, hit the streets with only one purpose in mind, to rip Uber off at every opportunity. Welcome, Uber, to the nightmare you've created.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I have a 4.9 rating with close to a 1000 trips. So I don't really need to be concerned about ratings. But on Sunday I drove 12 trips. 11 5-stars and one 1-star - WTF - for no reason whatsoever, I don't even know who it was. This put my day's rating at 4.67 - below average. Yes, 11 5- stars but one complete ******bag's psychotic whimsy puts me BELOW AVERAGE. The end result - one angry bitter driver primed to cancel at the slightest provocation, play hide and seek at the pin, game the system, cheat, swindle and screw over the passenger, not give a toss, hit the streets with only one purpose in mind, to rip Uber off at every opportunity. Welcome, Uber, to the nightmare you've created.


Nobody can see day ratings anymore?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> But on Sunday I drove 12 trips. 11 5-stars and one 1-star - WTF - for no reason whatsoever, I don't even know who it was. This put my day's rating at 4.67 - below average. Yes, 11 5- stars but one complete ******bag's psychotic whimsy puts me BELOW AVERAGE.


Maybe you reminded her of her ex.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

alln said:


> Nobody can see day ratings anymore?


I've been out of town so I only drove one day last week.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I have a 4.9 rating with close to a 1000 trips. So I don't really need to be concerned about ratings. But on Sunday I drove 12 trips. 11 5-stars and one 1-star - WTF - for no reason whatsoever, I don't even know who it was. This put my day's rating at 4.67 - below average. Yes, 11 5- stars but one complete ******bag's psychotic whimsy puts me BELOW AVERAGE. The end result - one angry bitter driver primed to cancel at the slightest provocation, play hide and seek at the pin, game the system, cheat, swindle and screw over the passenger, not give a toss, hit the streets with only one purpose in mind, to rip Uber off at every opportunity. Welcome, Uber, to the nightmare you've created.


With the existing rating system, the strategy some use has become "avoiding at all costs likely One Star passengers!"

For example, some drivers cancel when they drive up and see obnoxious pax. Some drivers just refuse to drive bar hours.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

coomassie said:


> They're experimenting in some markets with an emoji or thumbs up/down type system.


Do you know which?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Well I personally don't put on any perfume whatsoever and unlike some people, all I do is shower once a day and that already takes care of the BO and nobody will give a damn what you smell like.

Political views, background, religion, I'm not stupid enough to bring any of those into the table. I have the right to keep my stuff confidential and by all means, I'll be happy to lie to them about it as long as it's going to help me get on their good side.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Well I personally don't put on any perfume whatsoever and unlike some people, all I do is shower once a day and that already takes care of the BO and nobody will give a damn what you smell like.
> 
> Political views, background, religion, I'm not stupid enough to bring any of those into the table. I have the right to keep my stuff confidential and by all means, I'll be happy to lie to them about it as long as it's going to help me get on their good side.


Did you mean perfume, or cologne?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Well I personally don't put on any perfume whatsoever and unlike some people, all I do is shower once a day and that already takes care of the BO and nobody will give a damn what you smell like.
> 
> Political views, background, religion, I'm not stupid enough to bring any of those into the table. I have the right to keep my stuff confidential and by all means, I'll be happy to lie to them about it as long as it's going to help me get on their good side.


Yes, that, shower. Shower is one of the most under-rated things in the world. There should be a law that everybody must do it once a day. Non-vegetarians at least twice s day. People with special BO endowment three times a day.

It will be a law that spike TNC ridership more than fare cuts can.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> Well I personally don't put on any perfume whatsoever and unlike some people, all I do is shower once a day and that already takes care of the BO and nobody will give a damn what you smell like.
> 
> Political views, background, religion, I'm not stupid enough to bring any of those into the table. I have the right to keep my stuff confidential and by all means, I'll be happy to lie to them about it as long as it's going to help me get on their good side.


When such a law passes, the BO police will go under-cover as riders.

One hour, fifteen minimum fare trips, tickets quota for the day safely met.


----------

